# Caribbean Vacations Forums > Puerto Rico / Dominican Travel Forum >  >  Mosquito Bay goes dark

## JEK

*Puerto Rico probes darkening of bioluminescent bay in Vieques*Published April 09, 2014Associated Press


Facebook3 Twitter9 Gplus0
SAN JUAN, Puerto Rico   Authorities in Puerto Rico are investigating why a glowing bay that attracts thousands of tourists a year has been growing dark in recent weeks.
The popular Mosquito Bay in the sister island of Vieques is considered one of Puerto Rico's main attractions, and government officials say they are worried about the bay's loss of bioluminescence.
Department of Natural Resources Secretary Carmen Guerrero said Wednesday that she is contacting local and international scientists to launch an investigation.
The bay's waters glow thanks to microscopic plankton known as dinoflagellates that emit light through a chemical reaction when disturbed. The bay last grew dark in early January because of rough seas, but Guerrero said it is unclear why the glow has diminished again in recent weeks.

----------


## marybeth

That is sad, we were lucky to visit it via kayak a few years ago.  Amazing to watch the fish swim by and see the light when you rowed.  Hope they can figure it out.

----------


## Hawke

> That is sad, we were lucky to visit it via kayak a few years ago.  Amazing to watch the fish swim by and see the light when you rowed.  Hope they can figure it out.



We did this trip also. The concerns were sunscreen chemicals, marine engines and general pollution. We were allowed to swim and it was amazing.

----------


## stbartshopper

And maybe global warming?

----------


## Hawke

:Big Grin: 



> And maybe global warming?



Do you check sources before speculating. The original post was from 2014. Sources in the more recent news are reporting bright activity. Besides GW is now "Climate Change".

----------

